# show your chiclid tanks



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

i was wondering the piranha section has a thread for each species so how bout we make one for all chiclids? would be nice to see some tanks?


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

125 with 20 Convicts


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Night time.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

266g Malawi cichlids..Haps, Peacocks and Mbunas.


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

damn thats a hell of a start those tanks are beautiful ..wait i cant even call them tanks to me those would be show pieaces very beautiful..i love the way you got those rocks built up chiefkyle ..but id be scared the fish may knock them over and break the glass or land on another fish killing it lol..and that 266g looks incrediable exzactly how many fish you got in there bro?


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

chiefkyle said:


> 125 with 20 Convicts
> [snapback]811062[/snapback]​


I bet i know what your favourite cichlid is :laugh:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

these are my larger tanks. I keep my tanks pretty open









75 - 14" male oscar, 6" firemouth, and a 10" pleco










75 - 7" bocourti, 5" red devil, 4" rainbow, 3" convict, 4" brasiliensis, 8" featherfin cat, and a 8" pleco.










55 - 1 5" flowerhorn










29 - 3.5" green terror, 3" gold severum, 3" green severum, 5" port acara, 6" tyre track eel, 5 small cory cats.


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

lemmy your not worried bout the red devil maybe kill them?and damn 14'' oscar..i thought biggest they got was 12'' how much more he got to grow?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

those tanks are not pemanent. I'm getting a 300g or 600g pond in 2-3 months for some of my bigger guys.

and my oscar is only 2 years old. so I imagine if I put him in a big enough tank (or pond) he will probly end up atleast 16"+


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hehe red devil will kill


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

That red oscar looks awesome, is your firemouth always hiding from him?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

JD_MAN said:


> That red oscar looks awesome, is your firemouth always hiding from him?
> [snapback]811870[/snapback]​


thanx, and the firemouth is usually out swiming in the open. once in a while the oscar chases him around. but other than that he doesnt really even care about the oscar


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

i post some pics of my tank after i redo it, it looks like poop right now.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

NICE TANKS GUYS.

here is my tank

55gallon mixed lake


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

This is a great idea, seems to be as many cichlid people on here as there are p owners. The cichlid tanks that you guys have are amazing, will have to be changing some of mine to keep up.

JD Tank - 75 gallon acryllic








Angel Tank (Temp.) - 15 gallon 








African Tank - 55 gallon - thanks to illnino


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

My 220


----------

